# No Hydraulics When I take backhoe off



## buzzie8 (Apr 9, 2007)

When I take my backhoe off my BX23 the front bucket hydraulics do not work or are very jumpy and non-reactive. ANy ideas on what causes this or how to fix?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Normally the hydraulic pressure and return hose must be joined together via a link hose or connecting the quick disconnects at the end of each hose together to complete the hydraulic circulation circuit. I take it that you have done this? Is there a power beyond fitting or connection that must be shut off or blocked after the hoe is removed? I am not that familiar with this model. Review the operator manual and retrace your steps to be sure you have done all of the steps correctly. 

Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way Buzzie!


----------



## buzzie8 (Apr 9, 2007)

I did not connect any hoses after taking the hoe off. I will see if I can connect the two hoses together that came off the hoe. I do not remember reading anything about this in the manual but it's been a while since I originally read it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## buzzie8 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks Chief!
Connected the two hoses and it worked fine. Can you tell I'm a novice? Thanks again.
Buzzie8


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Glad I was able to help and it was a no cost fix. We are all novices at one thing or another. That is what TF is about.........to share knowledge and experience so we can help each other out. Have fun with your new Kubota and don't be a stranger!  We what to see some pics of you digging and putting that baby to work!


----------

